#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Pacote Internet + Telefone (Embratel)

## Frusciante

Eae pessoal...tudo beleza?

Como não encontrei nenhuma outra seção no fórum para esse tema, posto aqui mesmo. É o seguinte:

Aqui na empresa que presto serviços está para chegar um pacote contendo 1 link de 256kbps full-duplex + 15 linhas telefônicas para 50 ramais. Tudo isso da Embratel.

A história é a seguinte:

Trarão para cá (até onde me foi passado) os seguintes equipamentos:
1 central telefônica (PABX) Intelbras 95 digital;
1 Roteador Cisco 2510;
2 Modems (1 para o link e outro para as linhas);
Cabeamento para a instalação.

A questão é: até onde sei, a Embratel somente passará a fiação do poste até o CPD. O resto ficará por conta da empresa. Ou seja. Sobrou pra mim.

Queria saber de vocês (quem já passou por isso, claro) o que será necessário fazer para por tudo pra funcionar (não peço tutorial nem nada do gênero).
O que quero saber quais serão os procedimentos para programar o PABX e integrá-lo à internet. E mais nada.

Porque o resto (rotear link, compartilhar internet e etc) eu sei exatamente como proceder.

Bom...desde já, obrigado.

abracos

----------

